# Dual/Triple CitizenShip Tax Issues Inquiry



## joesinclar (Mar 6, 2012)

Great Forum. 

Here is my situation : I am a French Born Citizen (French Passport Holder) as well as a Naturalized Citizen of the United States (US Passport) since 2005. I currently live in West Africa. I do have a Social Security Number in the US but I have left the US over 3 years ago. I do not hold any US Assets or Properties of any kind. I haven't been filing any taxes in the US for over 4 years (Would not have been significant enough of a filing anyway). I have a US drivers License as well
Both my US and French passport are under my current French Name . I also have the possibility through my father's to obtain a new passport from a West African Country. I should be able to obtain this new foreign passport under a different name. My Father's original name.
I am currently working on a large project in Africa with big earning potential and i am trying to set myself up to avoid the Big Brother's Tax Hammer. As the asset volume will be significant enough to raise the US Taxman interest.

My questions : How should I go about setting myself up to avoid paying US taxes as much as possible if any at all ?
Should I obtain my New West African Passport and open a company and bank account under that new passport/Nationality ? Will that solve my problem. ?
Is it a problem to have a new passport with a different name or could it be a blessing in my case. ?
I know European Banks requires Dual US/EU citizen to declare their status and they do report assets/income to the IRS. Are there Banks that do not apply by these rules ?.
Will using my West African passport to protect my assets/income/ allow me to avoid these headaches. ?
While I have no Assets in the US or plan to own any (rental will be fine) I will still like to Enjoy living there for a Few Months in a year or more and easily enter/leave the country with my US passport. 
I plan to be living between France, West Africa, Asia and US. So could try to have a fixed residence wherever is best. 
I have heard about something called the International Consultant status which allow to pay a fixed reasonable tax no matter where you live. any input on this ?

I am Trying to Avoid a renunciation of Citizenship if at all possible which seems to be more trouble and does not take effect before 10 years later anyway from what I understand.

Thank you very much for your great assistance.

Joe


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The US really doesn't care what other passports or citizenships you have. As long as you are a US citizen, they expect you to file your tax returns each year, declaring your worldwide income - and now, declaring your "foreign" (i.e. non US) financial and investment assets.

It remains to be seen how much "enforcement" muscle the IRS has in terms of checking overseas banks to find US citizens with accounts. (Actually, the US IRS has only limited enforcement capabilities when it comes to regular income earned overseas, so you plays the game and you takes your chances.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## joesinclar (Mar 6, 2012)

Taking my chances, yes obvisouly ;-)

What about the name/nationality change. ? Especially if they have limited resources to check foreign bank accounts. If accounts are open under a different name and nationality how much of a chance is there ? . Could be a problem if the passport is BioMetric with fingertips and all but The West African country i will be the passport holder do not do this at the moment. 

any inputs ?. 

thank you 

Joe


----------

